
Facebook mistakenly leaked developer analytics reports to testers - seano314
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/22/facebook-analytics-leak/
======
app4soft
Sadly, there no good alternative where all Facebook's users could migrate.

Facebook in our days mostly _users community_ rather than _collective web-
service_. So, most of it's user depend on other users.

Nobody will migrate somewhere where he will can't find rest of his _Facebook-
friends_.

